# ssmtp - setup for local mail delivery

## Joseph_sys

I'm trying to setup ssmtp for local mail delivery; mail only from root etc.

What do I put in ssmtp?

My hostname=clinic1

domainname, nothing is showing up.

I've tried to put in: /etc/conf.d/net

dns_domain="clinic-net"

in /etc/ssmpt/ssmtp.conf

root=joseph@clinic1.clinic-net

mailhub=mail.clinic-net

hostname=_HOSTNAME_

Whenever I try to send an email "mailto root" I get:

```
sendmail: Cannot open mailhub:25

splitmail: Delivery of part 1 failed

mailto: Error writing to splitmail: No such file or directory

Wrote draft to ~/dead.letter
```

----------

## bunder

here's mine...

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # /etc/ssmtp.conf -- a config file for sSMTP sendmail.
> 
> #
> ...

 

Moved from portage & programming to network & security.

cheers

----------

## Joseph_sys

Thanks for help.

From reading mutt help information ssmtp is only for sending information; so I'm not sure it will be suitable for me. 

I found ssmtp too hard to work with, I used postfix instead; easy to setup and work with.

Thanks.

----------

